# Rhino viv's



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

just to let people know my rhino viv (monster viv 6x 2x 1xft) came last week !! and wot a viv it was fantastic professionaly made and looked like the best viv i ever had and ever will got this for my burmese and he loves it and there is no sagging with the super strong support that alan has put in agen could not thank alan anuf for this viv if any 1 needs photos or needs Q please pm would be happy to help thanks chris rhinovivs.com:no1::no1::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

you should smack some photos on here is possible so people can see your happy rep in his new enclosure, i've seen these vivs before they are gorgeous


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Cheers Chris,
Glad you are happy with the new RHINO - MONSTER VIVS.
It was a pleasure doing buisness with you!: victory:

Alan

www.rhinovivs.com
www.iconboas.com 



chris boa said:


> just to let people know my rhino viv (monster viv 6x 2x 1xft) came last week !! and wot a viv it was fantastic professionaly made and looked like the best viv i ever had and ever will got this for my burmese and he loves it and there is no sagging with the super strong support that alan has put in agen could not thank alan anuf for this viv if any 1 needs photos or needs Q please pm would be happy to help thanks chris rhinovivs.com:no1::no1::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Hey Chris- just relised you quoted 6x 2x 1xft - should be 6x2x16" :lol2:

Here is the image of your viv - unfortunatley without the happy burm enclosed.. leave that to you: victory:


Alan











chris boa said:


> just to let people know my rhino viv (monster viv 6x 2x 1xft) came last week !! and wot a viv it was fantastic professionaly made and looked like the best viv i ever had and ever will got this for my burmese and he loves it and there is no sagging with the super strong support that alan has put in agen could not thank alan anuf for this viv if any 1 needs photos or needs Q please pm would be happy to help thanks chris rhinovivs.com:no1::no1::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

yep thats the 1!! will try and get some pics up -- and all pms replied to:2thumb:


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

would just like to add as a few people have ask are they worth the money answer yes they are !! ihave used plastic vivs be4 eg (vision cages) i have had bad experienceis with these vivs but for me these vivs tick all the boxes.. thanks alot agen alan:2thumb::notworthy::no1:


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

No Problem Chris!

www.rhinovivs.com 
www.iconboas.com 



chris boa said:


> would just like to add as a few people have ask are they worth the money answer yes they are !! ihave used plastic vivs be4 eg (vision cages) i have had bad experienceis with these vivs but for me these vivs tick all the boxes.. thanks alot agen alan:2thumb::notworthy::no1:


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking good. If I ever get my money back from Recs, I'll be in touch.


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

yes m8 there worth every penny !! gunna get 1or2 more my self:whistling2::2thumb::no1:


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

BuzzzKilllington said:


> Looking good. If I ever get my money back from Recs, I'll be in touch.


will anyone ever get thier money back should have gone to Alan first top vivs top bloke :notworthy:


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

boadave said:


> will anyone ever get thier money back should have gone to Alan first top vivs top bloke :notworthy:


no they will get there vivs instead.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

ok whats happend with RECS?? i thought everyone was relly pleased with his vivs or what?


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

dunt know but this it the thred for an argument:lol2::devil:


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Cheers Dave.!

www.rhinovivs.com


----------

